# [SOLVED] Problem z odpaleniem skype.

## kpasek

Witam,

Tydzień temu postawi łem sobie na laptopie na nowo gentoo. I zainstalowałem sobie skype. Jednka  nie odpala mi go. Po wywołaniu skype z konsoli otrzymuję błąd:

```
/opt/skype/skype: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot handle TLS data
```

Zrobiłem revdep-rebuild ale nie znalazł mi żadnych błędów.

Czekam na odpowiedź, z góry dzięki za pomoc.Last edited by kpasek on Mon Jun 04, 2007 1:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## c3l3r1on

kompromitujacy post..... pomylilem biblioteki ;/.............

----------

## kpasek

Jeżeli zainstaluję skype bez żadnych flag use uzyskuję przy uruchamianiu taki błąd:

```
[quote]/opt/skype/skype: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

Dodam jeszcze że gdy uruchamiam amarok'a to uzyskuję taki błąd jak w przypadku pierszym:

```
amarokapp: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot handle TLS data
```

Alsę mam wkompilowaną w jądro. Skype i amaroka zeemergowałem szybciej niż zainstalowałem alsę i myślałem że to może dlatego, ale przeb udowałem skype i nic się nie zmieniło.[/quote]

----------

## kneczaj

Masz raczej problem z grafiką, a nie z dźwiękiem. Spróbuj przekompilować sterowniki do karty graficznej, a jak to nie pomoże to pokaż:

emerge --info

equery b libGL.so.1

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

equery znajduje się w pakiecie gentoolkit, jak nie masz to doinstaluj  :Wink: 

----------

## kpasek

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.2.7 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.3.6-r4, 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine)

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 24 May 2007 07:20:02 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31-r5

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/ "

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa apache2 arts berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal howl iconv innodb ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kerberos ldap libg++ mad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl svg tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

equery b libGL.so.1

```
 Searching for file(s) libGL.so.1 in *... 

media-libs/mesa-6.5.2-r1 (/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.1.2)
```

xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

#   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

#   Identifier  "Mouse0"

#   Driver      "mouse"

#   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

#   Option       "Device" "/dev/mouse"

#   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

#EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

(...)

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "sis"

   VendorName  "Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]"

   BoardName   "630/730 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## Zwierzak

A wersja statyczna działa?

----------

## c3l3r1on

a moglbys poakzac :

emerge -pv mesa

emerge -pv xorg-server ?

----------

## psycepa

ja polecam jednak skype pod wine, chodzi porownywalnie (przynajmniej u mnie) a aktualna wersja win jest lata swietlne przed linuksowa...

----------

## kpasek

emerge -pv mesa

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/mesa-6.5.2-r1  USE="nptl -debug -doc -hardened -motif -xcb" VIDEO_CARDS="i810 mach64 mga r128 radeon s3virge savage sis tdfx trident via -none (-sunffb)" 0 kB
```

emerge  -pv xorg-server

```
[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.2.0-r3  USE="dri ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev* -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64* mga neomagic nsc nv r128* radeon* rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo -epson -fglrx (-impact) (-newport) -nvidia (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.6.3  USE="dri -debug" 707 kb
```

Dodam tylko że xorg.conf użyłem ze starej instalacji.

----------

## kurak

Hm, spróbuj revdep-rebuld-em to, bo z tego co widzę, to masz gdzieś walniętą bibliotekę.

----------

## kpasek

Jak już wyżej napisałem zrobiłem revdep-rebuild i  nic nie pomogło.

Wydaję mi się że mam coś n ie  ta k ze sterownikiem do karty graficznej. Tylko  użyłem starego xorg.conf, nic w nim nie zmieniałem, więc powinno być wszystko dobrze... Fakt  że mam starego laptopa i kartę graficzna sis, ale na starej instalacji wszystko działało. 

Może problem tkwi w profilach? Bo to zmieniłem podczas instalacji gentoo.

----------

## kpasek

Udało się. 

Problem tkwił w gcc. Zrobiłem aktualizację i działa.

----------

